# what the hell?



## JohnnyReb (Jul 3, 2006)

my butts came out tough

i pulled em at 190 and they wouldnt pull for hel;

i currrently have them in the crock pot for tomorrow, they have a nice smokey flavor but i feel so violated by resorting to such infedel practices


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> my butts came out tough
> 
> i pulled em at 190 and they wouldnt pull for hel;
> 
> i currrently have them in the crock pot for tomorrow, they have a nice smokey flavor but i feel so violated by resorting to such infedel practices



Exactally how did you do them ??


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 3, 2006)

i cooked em at 220, a couple times the temp spiked to 300 

but should that make a difference?


used an instant read therm and pulled them at 190 and the butts were no where near pulling material

i have them in the sacriligious crock pot now as we speak, im gonna lose so much credibility for that statement  #-o  #-o 

i have done pulled pork before and it is in by no way hard, but how did i screw this up?


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> i cooked em at 220, a couple times the temp spiked to 300
> 
> but should that make a difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Crazyhorse, I've had a butt do me that way recently.  Meat therm said it was at 200* but the meat just 'felt' tight.  It never 'broke'.  I just chaulked it up to being a bad butt.  It had a lot of 'white'/ lean meat in it.
I just pulled it into shorter pieces than normal and sauced it up with a lite vinegar sauce and served it up.  (nothing else I could do)  It tasted great to everyone that eat it.  :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 4, 2006)

Crazyhorse, is your instant read reading right? Check the thermometer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 4, 2006)

First thing I'd check is the thermometers, both the pit and the meat thermometers.  Did you check the temp in different spots of the butt?  Could you have possibly had the therm on the bone?  Those are some variables, but like Finney said you may have just had a bad or very lean butt.  I've had one bad butt.  It was a boneless from Costco, but it was the opposite of yours.  This was was very greasy and had big veins inside of it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2006)

The only WAG I can come up with is the butt never got up to temp. 190 is a little low in my book. I polk them with my finger, If they shake like Jello, There done. Just anouther reason why a thermometer can get you into trouble. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> The only WAG I can come up with is the butt never got up to temp. 190 is a little low in my book. I polk them with my finger, If they shake like Jello, There done. *Just anouther reason why a thermometer can get you into trouble.* :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I pull at 205* and let rest for a while before pullng.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 4, 2006)

i usually pull off at 205* but i was rushin it  8-[ 

from now on i will pull no swine before its time


----------



## john pen (Jul 4, 2006)

I pull at 195....then foil and rest at least a couple hours..haven't had a problem yet, but like others have said, might have been a nasty ole' butt...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Just to add to what the others have said... It wouldn't hurt a bit to raise the pit temp a bit too... I prefer to cook butts at ~ 250° at 220° (as my friend Bigwheel would say) your just warming them to death...
> 
> James.


Well, I hate to disagree with the "Wheel", and you too, James, butt, I get my best results by warming it to death.  220º works great for me even though it takes 20 hours +/- to cook 7.5 pounders.

Oh, and I like 200 to 205º but I'll accept 195º for finished product.


----------



## cleglue (Jul 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I pull at 195....then foil and rest at least a couple hours..haven't had a problem yet, but like others have said, might have been a nasty ole' butt...



I also do it this way.  I haven't had a problem with it pulling....YET...either...but only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> Just remember our universal motto: *low and SLOW* ...........BIG"E"


"Yeah baby!!" in your best Dick Vitale impression.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> bige1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was Austin Powers?  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different accent. #-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... LOL ~ just like Bigwheel starts all his posts... ~ I agree. It's all about what works for you.   I just wanted to throw my thought in the mix.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 5, 2006)

I wait till they get to atleast 195, like 200 better and then rest for at least and hout. Always works for me.
Dave


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i still think you have a problem with your instant read.  did you ever check it?
> 
> whether it was cooked at 200 or 250 and whether it was brought up to 190 or 205 shouldn't matter all that much.  it should have still pulled about.


Not to cause any problems but....Ive pulled butts at 185*-190 and have had problems pulling them....I now wait to 195* and let them rest for a couple of hours foiled.....No longer any problems....


----------

